# Furnace Problem



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am having problems with the furnace in my 2013 250RS. The furnace kicks on but the air coming out is not warm. I have a full tank go gas. When I check outside of the trailer where the exhaust vents are the air feels warm. Any ideas. It is supposed to get in the 40's tonight so I set the thermostat at 68 and left it on. Is anyone else having this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

ob277rl said:


> After the heater kicks on can you verify that the heater is lit? If it is then you need to check to see if one or more of the 4" flex ducts have come loose from either the heater or one of the registers. Good Luck
> 
> Robert


I can feel the air so I don't think the ducts have come loose. There is no wArmth to it though. I will know more in the morning. Will let you know.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

ob277rl said:


> If the blower is coming on then that means the thermostat is working, and you have 12Vdc to the furnace. If the tanks are both turned on and your have gas to the stove then it is probably something in the furnace itself. If you have used the heater before then it shouldn't be the power switch on the heater that has been turned off. Because the fan is coming on it sounds like the control board is working. One of the next things to check is the sail switch and its connections. The sail switch is how the heater senses the airflow and enables the gas valve for heat. Sometimes construction debris can foul this switch and prevent the heater from lighting. Good Luck
> 
> Robert


Thanks I have a mobile RV repair guy coming Monday. He stated that there is probably a clog also. Will let you know how things work out.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Found out is was the circuit board on the furnace....urgent...it is only 2 years old and new one was $150. Is the furnance warranty only a year?


----------

